# In the 13's



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

Does anyone here have a z31 that is in the 13's or below?
Im just curious

Or lower?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

9 seconds Flat Dude! No really- I have an automatic-id like it to be that fast though


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

balliztik is


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I am and alot of other Z31s are. They are easy to make fast and alot of people run 12s and better with just bolt ons.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm probably running in the 13's with 12 PSI


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I'm probably running in the 13's with 12 PSI


 I dunno , man...... With all that stereo equipment?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That is removeable within 30 seconds I take it out every night because I live in a questionable neighboorhood. Anyways the stuff doesn't weigh much. 100 lbs or so. I'm sure I could get under a 14 without the sub in the back. (That's all I take out)

The other stereo equipment put together only weighs like 20 lbs.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That is removeable within 30 seconds I take it out every night because I live in a questionable neighboorhood. Anyways the stuff doesn't weigh much. 100 lbs or so. I'm sure I could get under a 14 without the sub in the back. (That's all I take out)
> 
> The other stereo equipment put together only weighs like 20 lbs.


 Yeah , I'm just giving you a hard time.  But considering all teh stuff Ive taken _out_ of my car , including the AC , I'd say you were mid 14s , maybe a touch lower.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

shit Im running like 9's

to the store-lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> shit Im running like 9's
> 
> to the store-lol


 If the store is across the parking lot , that's pretty bad.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

9 minutes man................. 9 minutes


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I put a bumper sticker on the back of my neighbors car without him knowing

"0-60 in 5 minutes"


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> 9 minutes man................. 9 minutes


 If the store was here , that'd be pretty good.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

If the store was there I would stop by and pee on your lawn-- plus pick up the a/c stuff- hey-- speaking of which, next time I catch you on aol remind me to get your address again.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> If the store was there I would stop by and pee on your lawn-- plus pick up the a/c stuff- hey-- speaking of which, next time I catch you on aol remind me to get your address again.


 I'm here in the mornings. I am right now...........


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I was running high 12's with just a few things. I loved racing the C5 vettes.

I really want some 11's on this new setup... If I can ever spool, LOL.
Oh well, If I can't spool that bitch, then I'll hose the piss out of it.
Z31's can hit 13's for less than $50. If you can't get your turbo into 13's, you have some serious problems.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah , I'm just giving you a hard time.  But considering all teh stuff Ive taken _out_ of my car , including the AC , I'd say you were mid 14s , maybe a touch lower.



I don't have AC neither or tools or spare tire


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Its really easy to get a Z31 to the 13s? thats good to hear. I had a Ninja that ran 10.8 in the quarter... Little girl ran me over while I was on it. But Iv got the N/A Z31, So Im hoping to be able to get it pretty fast.... right now.... I jsut wish I could get her to run right ,lol.


----------

